# I miss my long hair - How do I help it grow quicker?



## jraci0025 (Jan 18, 2010)

BEFORE I got bored -







AFTER I decided to chop it off -






How do I get my hair to grow quicker!?

I want it longer..a little past shoulder length.

Is there anything I can put in it to help it grow?


----------



## Maysie (Jan 18, 2010)

My hair stylist said that prenatal vitamins and biotin helped hers grow faster. Btw I think your short hair is cute!


----------



## jraci0025 (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome, I will try the biotin - my mom took that after chemo and it helped her hair. The prenatal vitamins would need some explaining =p

and thanks, I just don't like the way my bangs are cut - they are too short and make me look like a 12 year old lol


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a shampoo and conditioner called F.A.S.T. that I have posted about before; It speeds up the growth process by 45% when both the shampoo and conditioner are used in conjuction. I'm as skeptical as the next, but Im also a hair stylist who owns a salon and retails this line and can tell you I have seen amazing results (I can tell it works as clients who would normally come in every 6 weeks for root touch ups, now come in every 4 weeks with the same amount of growth). Google it, Im sure you'lll find loads of info.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 19, 2010)

what helped me was Omega 3-6-9 and B-vitamin.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 20, 2010)

This is exactly, EXACTLY, like me. My hair's even cut quite similar to yours with bangs. o_o For about 3 weeks now, I've been using Mane N' Tail shampoo &amp; conditioner. I think it's working because a lot of people are telling me that my hair looks like it's growing out really fast.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 21, 2010)

the prenatal thing- its true... because it has a lot of iron and b-complexes and what not. also, a good scalp massage... i totally believe in those. and staying away from heated hair products... its split ends that prevent hair from growing back faster.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is a shampoo and conditioner called F.A.S.T. that I have posted about before; It speeds up the growth process by 45% when both the shampoo and conditioner are used in conjuction. I'm as skeptical as the next, but Im also a hair stylist who owns a salon and retails this line and can tell you I have seen amazing results (I can tell it works as clients who would normally come in every 6 weeks for root touch ups, now come in every 4 weeks with the same amount of growth). Google it, Im sure you'lll find loads of info. I looked it up on google! I did find a lot of stuff on it but for some reason I didn't catch how much it is. jraci0025, I feel you. I'm having the same problem. Lol


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Kraezinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I looked it up on google! I did find a lot of stuff on it but for some reason I didn't catch how much it is. jraci0025, I feel you. I'm having the same problem. Lol

Amazon.com: Nisim F.A.S.T. Shampoo &amp; Conditioner Combo: Beauty
Hope this helps!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amazon.com: Nisim F.A.S.T. Shampoo &amp; Conditioner Combo: Beauty
Hope this helps!

Thanks! I appreciate it, HairEgo!!


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Jan 24, 2010)

Biotin and MSM do help my hair grow faster. It will take several weeks to notice but it does help.

Be careful about pre-natal vitamins, most of dont need the extra iron and excess iron in the body is not good.


----------



## rosylee (Jan 25, 2010)

hello....try hair oil; it really works! put it on at night before bed and wake up and shampoo it off...... usually coconut hair oil works the best but try others to suit ur hair...one more thing..Try using Aloe Vera. Just apply its juice directly to your scalp. It's cheap yet effective. You just have to be patient...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2010)

Biotin, definitely and coconut oil hair masks.


----------



## alexdo (Jan 26, 2010)

Apply natural oil on your hair regularly, which helps to make your hair grow quickly. http://www.hairstylesguru.com/105/how-to-grow-hair-long/


----------



## arrafay (Jan 26, 2010)

I know what you mean about missing long hair. I've had hair down to my ribs for 85% of my life and just recently had to cut off a lot of it that had been colored before, because I want to redye my hair.

The February issue of cosmo (the one with Anna Farris on the cover) has a whole article on how to get long hair. I'm not sure if you can still get it on news stands since I got it way earlier this month but I can try to summarize it.

It says any supplements you're taking for growth should have 100% of your daily value of zinc, biotin, and iron; plus it also recommends adding more protein to your diet. It also talks about keeping your hair healthy so it doesn't break off before it gets long (pretty basic stuff really). I think the most interesting tip they had was that you should really vigorously scrub your scalp with either your fingers or a scalp massage brush, since dirt/oil/dead skin can prohibit hair growth. I've also heard messaging the scalp that stimulate growth to so it's a two-fer.

If you really miss long hair though I would suggest searching ebay for clip in extensions. I was looking there the other day and you can find human hair ones very cheap.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 26, 2010)

Also get regular trims, not much, just the ends to make sure you don't get split ends that would damage your hair.


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 6, 2010)

biotin and prenaal vitamins make sure you get a trim regularly


----------



## beautybuff (Feb 6, 2010)

While you won't find any special miracle ingredient to make your hair grow faster, there are plenty of products that will protect your hair while it's growing! Look for things with keratin in it, air dry whenever possible, and (of course) get a trim on a regular basis.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 8, 2010)

Get GNC Ultra Nourish hair vitamins, they speed up growth really well. Also minimize heat tool use and always use a heat protectant when you style. I heard Mane N' Tail shampoo grows hair out too. I'm having a similar experience, I had a haircut of horrors a year ago!


----------



## corky_ake (Feb 8, 2010)

I was going to post this exact same question because I'm having the exact same issue! I chopped my hair and I loved it, but now I'm bored of it because I can't do much in the way of styling it. I miss my long hair. I'm definitely going to try some of these ideas! Thanks ladies


----------



## benefitbabe83 (Feb 8, 2010)

regular trims, scalp massage, and vitamins dont know if they have them in the states but over hair we have vitamins just for healthy Hair and nails Im sure there is similar products good luck an dyou look good in both pics in my opinion .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jellypicnic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll second all of those who say prenatal vitamins and Biotin. Also make sure you are getting enough Omega 3 fatty acids (found in fish and flax seeds) which can help moisturize and strangthen the hair you have so it won't break off as easily. I have heard too that products with Rosemary Oil (I know Weleda puts something like this out there) help stimulate the hair follicles, but I'm honestly unsure if this is true or not! Hope that helps


----------



## chruix (Feb 9, 2010)

The more natural way to improve hair growth aside from getting important supplements is to eat right, exercise, reduce stress, rest, gets lots of sleep and your are well on your way to maximizing your hair growth potential.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think you look good with short hair. I too am in the process of letting my hair grow out to where it was bf I got my split ends cut off but it was much needed. Its just taking way tooooo long.


----------



## jessicahrtsck (Feb 15, 2010)

vitamins and regular trims use heat as very little as possible


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm glad of the advice in this thread too, because before shaving my head 3 months ago, my hair was halfway down my back, and I had been trying to grow it down to my bum





It's only an inch long now, and I'm anxious for it to grow as quickly as possible so that I'm able to cut it into a sensible style, while still being able to grow it long...I hate that 'in between' stage; it just looks horrible no matter what you do to it


----------



## Efel (Feb 21, 2010)

GNC has a brand of vitamin for Skin, hair, and nails and another one called Ultra Nourish Hair. It contains MSM which is suppose to be great for hair growth. After I try it for a month, I'll let everyone know how well it works.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Efel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GNC has a brand of vitamin for Skin, hair, and nails and another one called Ultra Nourish Hair. It contains MSM which is suppose to be great for hair growth. After I try it for a month, I'll let everyone know how well it works. I use the ulta nourish hair at the moment, it works so good. I think you get 1 inch per month with it.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2010)

As someone whose hair fell out last year and doubled in no time.....I second FAST. That stuff is wow!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2010)

Easy! use Nioxin shampoo and Lush's shampoo.. I can vouch they work well!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Easy! use Nioxin shampoo and Lush's shampoo.. I can vouch they work well! Nioxin works similarily to FAST, so even though it is a hair loss speciific line, you will get results with this also.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the ulta nourish hair at the moment, it works so good. I think you get 1 inch per month with it. Is this available to buy in the UK, does anyone know? Because I could really benefit from something like this...


----------



## perlanga (Feb 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *heartofdarkness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this available to buy in the UK, does anyone know? Because I could really benefit from something like this... well it's sold at GNC and Rite aid's here in the US as well as Drugstore.com, I'm sure one of them has international shipping.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nioxin works similarily to FAST, so even though it is a hair loss speciific line, you will get results with this also. Im def not losing hair but I use it anyways and it works


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well it's sold at GNC and Rite aid's here in the US as well as Drugstore.com, I'm sure one of them has international shipping. Cheers for that, I will look into it but last time I went to order a product from the US, the shipping cost just over twice what the product itself did



Which wouldn't be a problem, only I have very little money coming in and am trying to save up for something I desperately need




As I say, I will look into it, but just in case, do any of you UK ladies know of a local alternative that's easily available?


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with trying the biotin. Prenatal vitamins seem to work, they made my nails grow super fast when I was pregnant but I know your hair can get thicker from pregnancy so I'm not sure.

I would also make sure that you're eating enough protein. Your hair is made up of mostly protien. Also, try to cut down on caffiene, it can inhibit your absorbtion of iron which can make your hair fall out..


----------



## kayleigh83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Biotin helped a lot for me. I had always had long hair, and then a couple years ago I cut it short - bob length! But I missed my long hair and mine doesn't grow all that fast. I took Biotin and it really sped the growth up - now my hair is to the top of my ribcage (just below the boobs!) and I'm haaappy!


----------



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Take vitamin supplements, especially biotin... like what everybody else has been saying, I use it &amp; it gives awesome results for hair/skin/nails. I also recommend peppermint oil (but make sure to dilute with some water because it is pretty strong) because it stimulates your hair follicles to grow. I also recommend spraying a mixture of jojoba oil with water onto your hair; jojoba oil moisturizes your hair &amp; decreases sebum... Excessive sebum clogs your hair follicles, which can slow growth, as well as contribute to hair loss.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 12, 2010)

am taking Biotin and Omega 3 supplements.

also i've started this treatment and find that it really helps

YouTube - How I make &amp; apply my Amla Powder / Deep Conditioner Mixture


----------



## cinderella (Apr 14, 2010)

The almond oil is one of the most powerful natural hair growth stimulants. Even it is not recommended to apply over the face, becouse it could stimulate the growth of unwanted hair.


----------



## erick (Apr 20, 2010)

You can take some natural substance containing shampoo &amp; hair oils.Those can help your hair to grow faster.I think your decision of growing hair is very right.


----------



## pinky girl 111 (May 24, 2010)

Biotin and zink


----------



## divadoll (May 24, 2010)

Vegetal Silica supplements. good for your hair and nails.


----------



## ChittyChatJune (Jun 11, 2010)

I like your short hair. To me, short hair looks really chic. If your really missing the length i would suggest thorough nightly scalp massages. Taking care of your ends (as to have less trims). And time. Be patient =)


----------



## softthings (Jul 18, 2010)

i know it sounds whacky, but, a few clients and myself swear by cutting your hair on days that promote growing. just google the farmers almanac and look at the "best days" tab. today just so happens to be a good day to promote growth. next one won't be 'till august 13th and the 14th. good luck!


----------



## beautylover9208 (Jul 28, 2010)

my friend tole me use beer to wash you hair can make it faster.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 2, 2010)

try M.Gardson's method. You will see the difference significantly I was using special shampoos , but they didn't work so well


----------



## johnwalter (Sep 2, 2010)

why dont you try lavender oils as they are perfect solution to solve all your problems.


----------



## misscherrypie<3 (Sep 5, 2010)

where do you buy this mane and tail shampoo btw??? is it th horse or human formula you are using?

thanks

xxxxx &lt;3


----------

